# motor for delta table saw



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

i have a delta 10 inch table saw i think motor is bad it locked up, can a different motor be interchanged on it? or where would be the best place for replacement any input i would appreciate... thanks..


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome! A picture of the current saw and motor would really help. Also, what is it's specific behavior? 

If it's a belt driven saw, like pictured, you're likely in luck. Not only are the motors easily replaced, the motor itself is likely repairable. 










If it's a bench top saw with a plastic base and a built-in motor, your luck may not be as good. However, I have seen a youtube video where a determined individual actually repaired a cheap plastic saw with new bearings.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

As Robbie mentioned, we need to know your model number to provide assistance.

Contractor saw motors have standard mounts. Cabinet saw motors normally have special mounts.

A locked motor sounds like the bearings have seized. These should be replaceable.

An earlier thread on repairing motors.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/repair-your-bandsaw-other-motor-crash-course-46405/


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanksfor the info have no pics as of now ..but i bought it used and it had a bad bearing i think i changed both while in there ..but it was sawing fine and then the speed slowed down then back up then locked up so not real sure.thanks for info


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

Moedl is 34-670


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that one has a universal motor. A new replacement motor is $250. Probably the most cost effective thing to do is to find a donor saw that runs and strip the motor from it. It could even be something simple like a bad switch or circuit breaker....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

guitarman said:


> Model is 34-670


That looks to be a proprietary motor.

This is the manual.

http://www.mikestools.com/download/DeltaTableSawManuals/34-670.pdf

Page 21 talks about replacing a geared belt. The pulley will also have a bearing which may have seized.


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry but model is 34-670


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Hate to say it, but I agree. That saw is probably not worth the effort to fix. Again, if you're determined, you could try replacing the bearings. Like in the video I linked to, the important thing is the outside and inside diameter of the bearings. The thickness can be important, but the ID and OD are key. You'll want calipers to measure those distances accurately.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea that motor isn't easily replaceable. It would have to be an exact replacement from Delta which isn't likely available. I think the saw is worth repairing. You are just going to have to take the motor apart and replace the bearings or have an electric motor shop refurbish it for you. They would clean it thoroughly and make sure everything was repaired electrically as well.


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

update on saw pulled motor and two bearings are bad, so i will try and fix it. let u guys know how it turns out ..thanks for help...


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad the problem is found, at least. Definitely update when you get it repaired.


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the input the bearing are in and i tested saw it runs quite and smooth,, will try it and let you folks know how it works for sure ...found bearings locally 15 dollars and put it back together...sorry no pics though.....thanks once again from south carolina...


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh wow that was fast! Great to see it was fixable after all!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's great that it was a cheap and easy fix, but I can't help but wonder what's causing the bearing failure....you replaced them once before right?


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

*saw bearing info..*

i did replace two of the four at first but now all are new and all is good. cuts well with new blade rpm is steady so as of now all is good... thanks guys


----------

